# Store bought food?



## Whurmy (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm looking to get mice here in about a month. It'll be my first time owning the little critters and while I'm excited as heck, I'm making a few boards around the forums to make sure I'll be doing everything right. 

Is there any brand of rat/mice mix that is actually *healthy* for mice? I know my mother won't let me buy certain foods just to make a custom mice mix. She'll think I'm being completely ridiculous. So is there a high quality brand that I can just throw some cheerios, greens and fruits on that will still be healthy for them?

I feel like I'm wording this really oddly, so hopefully this doesn't come off as too immature or silly.


----------



## MoonfallTheFox (Nov 12, 2011)

Harlan Tekland is healthy, and I use it for my mice. You can order it online, get the 2014 formula.


----------



## Whurmy (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm not finding any sites that sell that.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

You can buy direct from Harlan via phone, or this place has them: http://www.theratshop.com/index.php?cPath=1_23


----------



## Whurmy (Mar 10, 2012)

@Laigaie thank you, so much!  I've bookmarked that page. :3 Will it be alright to toss some little apple bits in with it once a day, and feed them yogurt, either drops or grocery store bought plain yogurt, once a day?


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Mice don't tend to do well with sweet foods like apples or other fruit, but they should be fine with yogurt, bread, mealies, that kind of thing.


----------



## Whurmy (Mar 10, 2012)

Oh, I read that mice like apples. :x I can give them dried bread with yogurt on it? Would they like that?

Meal worms. D: I could not manage to touch one.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Mealies aren't as bad as they seem, and you can get them dried if the live ones weird you out. Yogurt on bread would be fine. Really, stuff like apples can be fine in small amounts infrequently, but the sugar just doesn't do well as a regular part of their diet. Like humans, there are lots of things mice will happily devour, but that they shouldn't have.


----------



## Annabella (Mar 10, 2012)

My mice _all_ LOVE mealworms! I didn't want to touch them, either, so I scoop them out with a spoon. Now, whenever the mice see a spoon they get all excited and start searching for the worm. lol


----------



## Whurmy (Mar 10, 2012)

I could definitely check that out, the mealworms. :3 How much dry mealworms would I be giving them, and how often?

hahaww, that sounds adorablee.


----------

